# questionable?



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

hello.
this was sent to me by a family member who knows i have a puppy on the way... 
i don't want to start anything. just for everyone to keep their eyes peeled.


----------



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.muellerswoodvillekennels.com/havanese.php

oops forgot to paste it in....


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't go any farther than the number of breeds (and mixed breeds) they sell.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup. I'd steer clear of that one!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like bad news to me too. A puppy mill made to look like a breeder's website. Stay away for sure!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is a BAD site, puppy mill, not sure I even think they even deserve the bad advertisement on here. so sad. I looked at a few pages and if someone can't see the zillion red flags there, they must be blind..

Kara


----------

